# Speaking of boxing, you've gotta read this guy's life story. Promise it's good.



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I remember my grampa telling me about this amazing boxer from the 1920's. I promise it's a great story you will enjoy.
Read the story of boxing great "Young Stribling" I think it would make a great Hollywood movie.

Not so much that he was a great boxer, but a pretty amazing human being who died tragically.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Young_Stribling


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Speaking of boxing.....what a total waste of $80 for that sparring match that took place last nite, wonder when we can expect a "rematch"........surely Don King is still pulling the strings behind the scenes (or is he dead) matters not, it's the same ole crap in the world of boxing.....corrupt


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> Speaking of boxing.....what a total waste of $80 for that sparring match that took place last nite, wonder when we can expect a "rematch"........surely Don King is still pulling the strings behind the scenes (or is he dead) matters not, it's the same ole crap in the world of boxing.....corrupt


Total waste. Just read an article saying the fight last night was a complete waste of time and money. To spend $100 to watch a fight on tv makes no sense to me. Wonder how much welfare money was spent on PPV last night?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Boxing+Wrestling=Lame.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

My older sons went to my daughters graduation ceremonies last nite and conned me into ordering it.....I was pissed before it started and I was more pissed as it went along and I was down right mad that I had participated in the fraud we know as boxing and they are lining their pockets with my hard earned money......No Mas!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry, didn't mean to highjack.....I'm still a bit pissed


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

in Hollywood, a devout Christian story would never get a A-list movie deal. Not enough drugs, sex, and all around turmoil to make a good story. (So they think)

That's why I like Kirk Cameron, he does what he wants, and doesn't care what the majority think about him.



somedevildawg said:


> I was pissed before it started and I was more pissed as it went along and I was down right mad that I had participated in the fraud we know as boxing and they are lining their pockets with my hard earned money......No Mas!


Why don't you tell us how you really feel Dawg?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

When was the last time Kirk Cameron acted? Growing pains was it?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> My older sons went to my daughters graduation ceremonies last nite and conned me into ordering it.....I was pissed before it started and I was more pissed as it went along and I was down right mad that I had participated in the fraud we know as boxing and they are lining their pockets with my hard earned money......No Mas!


Fool me once shame on you. Fool me twice shame on me..... Come on Dawg-what did you expect? Last I heard whats his face was supposed to make like a quarter billion off of this fight.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Vol said:


> Boxing+Wrestling=Lame.
> 
> Regards, Mike


 I watched some boxing on network tv a month or so ago. I can see where good boxing could be entertaining. Not qhen its staged like "Professional" wrestling though. Great south park episode.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

stack em up said:


> in Hollywood, a devout Christian story would never get a A-list movie deal. Not enough drugs, sex, and all around turmoil to make a good story. (So they think)
> That's why I like Kirk Cameron, he does what he wants, and doesn't care what the majority think about him.Why don't you tell us how you really feel Dawg?


So you read Striblings life story?
I kind of disagree with you about the devout Christian thing. Look at all the people who go to movies about Jesus.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I mean in the movie awards circles. I'd definitely go to a film like that, it just wouldn't win many awards I'm afraid.



deadmoose said:


> When was the last time Kirk Cameron acted? Growing pains was it?


He has made a quite a few Christian films. The Left Behind series were his most notable by far, but make sure you read the books first. They are much better than the films.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> I watched some boxing on network tv a month or so ago. I can see where good boxing could be entertaining. Not qhen its staged like "Professional" wrestling though. Great south park episode.


Olympic boxing is entertaining, used to love to watch it......once the money starts, you never know what's real and what's not, it's all about the money. Ain't like it happened overnite either......been corrupt for a while.


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

Good read Jd. Thanks for sharing. We recently bought a tractor that is set up to put in drain tile. We bought it at an auction were the man had a farm accident and died. He was a former dairy farmer who turned cash cropping. He was at the forefront of changing the way we farm up here. His farm was about 30 miles north of us. He built up this old white 4-270 with a tile plow, auto stear and gps guidance and was busy tilling for other farmers and charging 20 cents a foot less than the competition which equates to $260 less an acre to tile. He installed 25 miles of tile last year in his area with this old tractor. That land will be so much more productive for many years and it was because of him.It looked like he was going to improve many more acres but fate steeped in. Now this tractor is in our area and i would like to carry on his work improving my area's farm land but I'm left wondering when will fate step on Me?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

bensbales said:


> Good read Jd. Thanks for sharing. We recently bought a tractor that is set up to put in drain tile. We bought it at an auction were the man had a farm accident and died. He was a former dairy farmer who turned cash cropping. He was at the forefront of changing the way we farm up here. His farm was about 30 miles north of us. He built up this old white 4-270 with a tile plow, auto stear and gps guidance and was busy tilling for other farmers and charging 20 cents a foot less than the competition which equates to $260 less an acre to tile. He installed 25 miles of tile last year in his area with this old tractor. That land will be so much more productive for many years and it was because of him.It looked like he was going to improve many more acres but fate steeped in. Now this tractor is in our area and i would like to carry on his work improving my area's farm land but I'm left wondering when will fate step on Me?


I guess my morbid curiosity wonders: how did he die? Sounds like he was quite the visionary. 
I know what you mean by the last sentence you wrote. I lived my earlier years a lot like you. I read something you wrote in a post months ago. I was hell on feet & wheels when I was younger, too. Got into boxing rings, played contact sports with a really high motor, had guns & knives pulled on me, drove cars much too fast. I did dumbass stunts the Dukes of Hazzard would be proud of. Lucky to be alive today. I'm not proud of these things. I'm glad to be older and much more tame now. I don't take unnecessary risks anymore, but I still spend some quiet time thanking the Lord he let me get through those crazy times in my life. 
I'm not a "James Dean" type, but I am fascinated by Striblings life and others who died before their prime. What would the rest of their life have been like? 
His accomplishments were unattainable by anyone today.


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> I guess my morbid curiosity wonders: how did he die? Sounds like he was quite the visionary.
> I know what you mean by the last sentence you wrote. I lived my earlier years a lot like you. I read something you wrote in a post months ago. I was hell on feet & wheels when I was younger, too. Got into boxing rings, played contact sports with a really high motor, had guns & knives pulled on me, drove cars much too fast. I did dumbass stunts the Dukes of Hazzard would be proud of. Lucky to be alive today. I'm not proud of these things. I'm glad to be older and much more tame now. I don't take unnecessary risks anymore, but I still spend some quiet time thanking the Lord he let me get through those crazy times in my life.
> I'm not a "James Dean" type, but I am fascinated by Striblings life and others who died before their prime. What would the rest of their life have been like?
> His accomplishments were unattainable by anyone today.


You really think his accomplishments are unattainable today? Your probably right todays youth is just bombarded with you shouldn't do this, can't do that and it's impossible to do anything unless you have money blah blah blah. The "Can do" message is so weak right now I've been trying to encourage young people to try something for themselves, whether they are in a bad relationship or just sick of working at an unrewarding nine to five job, some are just so convinced that "it can't be done" that my message is viewed as fiction. To bad we couldn't bring Stribling, Eisenhower, Ronald Reagan and George Washington back to life maybe they would inject some self pride and self worth back into todays youth. Stribling life might have ended at a young age but he lived more than most people who lived to be 75.


----------

